# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: آیا طراحی وب و برنامه نویسی درامد خوبی داره؟؟؟ (میشه زندگی رو چرخوند)

## hamid_diablo

سلام دوستان

دیروز یکی از دوستانم گفت که برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب به درد نمیخوره.دست زیاد شده و درآمد خوبی هم نداره.

من کمی نا امید شدم و به خودم گفتم که زیاد پی این رشته رو نگیرم...

حالا میخواستم نظر شمارو هم بدونم

----------


## omidparkour

سلام
هرگز اینچیزی که شما میگید نیست
بستگی داره که شما از کاری که میکنید لذت میبرید یا از روی اجبار انجام میدید (مهم علاقه است)
شما اگر به کارتون علاقه داشته باشید 100% پول هم همراهش هست . من الان کسایی رو میشناسم که از برنامه نویسی ماهی 15-20 میلیون درآمد دارن . البته یک شبه به ایجا نرسیدن سالها تلاش کردن

و این رو هم بدونید که رشته کامپیوتر (فناوری اطلاعات) جرو پردرآمد ترین رشته هاست اگر هم باور نمیکنید برید ثروتمندترین افراد جهان ببینید چه کسایی هستند
با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما

----------


## Mori Bone

> من الان کسایی رو میشناسم که از برنامه نویسی ماهی 15-20 میلیون درآمد دارن


سلام. تازه این قیمت هم کمه. میشناسم که می گما.

----------


## hamid_diablo

تو خارج از کشور بله شما درست میگید ...

اما تو ایران مثل اینکه درامد خوبی نداره...کمتر از 700 هزار تومنه...

----------


## پیام حیاتی

سلام
دوستتون درست گفتن درآمد نداره.
از کی تا به الآن علاقه صرفا" درآمدزا بوده؟!!!
لطفا" شعار ندید ، دیگران رو به اشتباه نندازید.آنهایی که شما میشناسید همچین درآمدهایی دارند جزء استثناء هستند و یا شریک قافله که پروزه های میلیونی بهشون میدن، سوال ایشون کلی هست.
رشته و گرایش پردرآمد در خارج از ایران نه اینجا.

----------


## mr.nice

به نظر من نسبت به زحمتی که میکشید درآمد نداره مخصوصا تو ایران که ویندوز 5 تومنه ولی خوب در این بین استثنا هم هست البته توایران هم بستگی داره به جایی که زندگی میکنید مطمئنا اگه در تهران باشید فرصت های بهتری دارید تا شهرهای کوچیکتر

----------


## hamid_diablo

> به نظر من نسبت به زحمتی که میکشید درآمد نداره مخصوصا تو ایران که ویندوز 5 تومنه ولی خوب در این بین استثنا هم هست البته توایران هم بستگی داره به جایی که زندگی میکنید مطمئنا اگه در تهران باشید فرصت های بهتری دارید تا شهرهای کوچیکتر


دوست منم نظرش همین بود

میگفت تفریحی کار کنی بهتره یا اینکه طراحی وب شغل دومت باشه...

----------


## omidparkour

دوستان اشتباه نکنید منظورم این نیست که اگر علاقه داشته باشید اتوماتیک پول میاد دستتون بلکه منظورم اینه که وقتی علاقه داشته باشید برای کارتون اهمیت قائل میشید و 100% موفق میشید تو کار .
وقتی هم گفته میشه برنامه نویس یا طراح وب منظور کسی نیست که فقط html- css رو بلده !!!!!



> آنهایی که شما میشناسید همچین درآمدهایی دارند جزء استثناء هستند


اصلا هم اینطور نیست . من خیلی هارو میشناسم که اینطور هستن . یکی از آشنایان بنده که 18 سال سن داره از طریق برنامه نویسی ماهی 5-10 میلیون درآمد داره .
همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره .



> رشته و گرایش پردرآمد در خارج از ایران نه اینجا.


شما وقتی نتونید توی ایران خوب کار کنید هرگز نمیتونید در خارج از ایران کاره خوبی داشته باشید (حتما با کسایی که در خارج از ایران هستن صحبتی داشته باشید)

----------


## hamid_diablo

> دوستان اشتباه نکنید منظورم این نیست که اگر علاقه داشته باشید اتوماتیک پول میاد دستتون بلکه منظورم اینه که وقتی علاقه داشته باشید برای کارتون اهمیت قائل میشید و 100% موفق میشید تو کار .
> وقتی هم گفته میشه برنامه نویس یا طراح وب منظور کسی نیست که فقط html- css رو بلده !!!!!
> 
> اصلا هم اینطور نیست . من خیلی هارو میشناسم که اینطور هستن . یکی از آشنایان بنده که 18 سال سن داره از طریق برنامه نویسی ماهی 5-10 میلیون درآمد داره .
> همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره .
> 
> شما وقتی نتونید توی ایران خوب کار کنید هرگز نمیتونید در خارج از ایران کاره خوبی داشته باشید (حتما با کسایی که در خارج از ایران هستن صحبتی داشته باشید)


حالا من درامد چند میلیونی نمیخوام .میخوام بدونم علاوه بر طراحی وب و PHP میشه درامد داشت که یه زندگی رو چرخوند...مثلا 1 میلیون؟

----------


## omidparkour

البته یک چیز دیگه فکر میکنم شما کار کردن اینترنتی منظورتونه!!!!!!!!!!!!<br>اینترنتی ممکنه درآمد خوبی نداشته باشید اما اگر شرکت داشته باشید و نمونه کارهای قوی مطمئن باشید درآمد خوبی دارید<br>البته با یه چیزی موافقم که مردم نگاهشون نسبت به برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب زیاد خوب نیست و فکر میکنن کار ساده ای هست و براش ارزش قائل نمیشن زیاد&nbsp;

----------


## omidparkour

شما یک قالب وردپرس طراحی کنید کمه کم 500 تومن میگیرید 
حالا اگر در ماه 2 تا طراحی کنید به اون چیزی که میخواین میرسید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> شما یک قالب وردپرس طراحی کنید کمه کم 500 تومن میگیرید 
> حالا اگر در ماه 2 تا طراحی کنید به اون چیزی که میخواین میرسید


500 هزار تومان!!!!!!!
الآن قالب های به روز وردپرس لایسنس دار با آخرین تکنولوژی ها و پنل های مدیریتی استایل در سایت های اروپایی 120 دلار حداکثر قرار داره بعد اینجا با این بازار 500 تومن؟! 
Templatemonster.com
بیخیال شو امید جان من. :لبخند گشاده!:  سراب نشون میدی  :چشمک:

----------


## poriab

> 500 هزار تومان!!!!!!!
> الآن قالب های به روز وردپرس لایسنس دار با آخرین تکنولوژی ها و پنل های مدیریتی استایل در سایت های اروپایی 120 دلار حداکثر قرار داره بعد اینجا با این بازار 500 تومن؟! 
> Templatemonster.com
> بیخیال شو امید جان من. سراب نشون میدی


قرار نیست که شما این درآمد رو نداری بگی نمیشه ، شما از افرادی هستید که با 100 هزار تومن قالب میزنه ؟ 

500 هزار تومن کمترین میزان قیمت است برای یک قالب وردپرس

فکر می کنید برای سایتی مثل 1pezeshk که وردپرس هست چقدر قیمت طراحیش بوده ؟ مطمئن باشید زیر 2 میلیون نیست

نمی خوام امید الکی بدم و نمی خوام هم ناامید کنم کسی رو ، اگر کسی تو کارش تاپ باشه درآمد های تا 10 میلیون چیزی نیست.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

بحث بنده نیست کلی هست.
وقتی بتونم گوشی s5 سامسونگ رو 1.300 بخرم هیچوقت معادل این قیمت رو برای گوشی های شرکت glx نمیدم!
قیمت طراحی سایت با قالب متفاوته عزیزم.
خیلی از افراد ماهر و متخصص هستند که به خاطر آشفته بازار امروزی و نبود شرایط اولیه و سرمایه کافی و مهمتر از همه پارتی برای دریافت پروژه های متوسط و بزرگ نمی تونن خودشون رو نشون بدن.

----------


## omidparkour

یعنی واقعا داری میگی 500 تومن برای قالب وردپرس زیاده؟؟؟؟

----------


## harand1

> سلام دوستان
> 
> دیروز یکی از دوستانم گفت که برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب به درد نمیخوره.دست زیاد شده و درآمد خوبی هم نداره.
> 
> من کمی نا امید شدم و به خودم گفتم که زیاد پی این رشته رو نگیرم...
> 
> حالا میخواستم نظر شمارو هم بدونم


سلام نمونه این بحث در انجمن زیاد هست شما همه پست های این تاپیک رو بخون حتما به جوابت میرسی

----------


## SlowCode

حقیقت اینه که اگه بخوای تو بازار ایران به صورت مستقل کار کنی گاهی اوقات به مشکل برمیخوری و پول کم میاری.
دوست عزیزی گفت اگه ماهی 2 تا سایت بنویسی 1 تومن مورد نظرت رو بدست میاری!
درعمل این اتفاق نمی افته معمولا. گاهی اوقات ممکنه شما ماهی یه پروژه هم بهت نخوره.
ولی گاهی اوقات هم ممکنه 2 تا پروژه چند میلیونی بهت بخوره.

درکل وقتی به صورت مستقل کار میکنی درآمدت غیرقابل پیش بینی هست.


اما پیشنهاد من اینه:
کار کردن تو سایت های خارجی، مثل themeforest و...
تو این سایت ها درآمد خیلی خوبی میتونی داشته باشی، یکی از تاپ ترین فروشنده های تم فارست ایرانی هست و تا حالا درآمد میلیاردی داشته(اگه خواستی یوزرش رو برات میفرستم، اینجا صلاح نیست)
ولی حقیقت اینه که کار کردن تو اون سطح کار سختیه و به همین دلیل هرکسی نمیره سمتش.
درکل باید تو طراحی(یا برنامه نویسی - متناسب با زمینه کاری) خیلی قوی باشی، نباید کپی کاری کنی(باید خلاق باشی)، باید زبانت قوی باشه و بتونی با خریداران ارتباط برقرار کنی.

اگر اول راه هستی، به نظرم تقریبا حداقل 2,3 سال وقت نیاز داری تا بتونی وارد این سایت ها بشی.

----------


## poriab

> بحث بنده نیست کلی هست.
> وقتی بتونم گوشی s5 سامسونگ رو 1.300 بخرم هیچوقت معادل این قیمت رو برای گوشی های شرکت glx نمیدم!
> قیمت طراحی سایت با قالب متفاوته عزیزم.
> خیلی از افراد ماهر و متخصص هستند که به خاطر آشفته بازار امروزی و نبود شرایط اولیه و سرمایه کافی و مهمتر از همه پارتی برای دریافت پروژه های متوسط و بزرگ نمی تونن خودشون رو نشون بدن.


یعنی شما یک سایت بخوای بزنی میرید قالب 120 دلاری میگیرید و ترجمه میکنید و استفاده میکنید ( یا می فروشید ؟ ) 

شما نمی تونید glx و samsung رو با طراحی وب مقایسه کنید .

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> یعنی واقعا داری میگی 500 تومن برای قالب وردپرس زیاده؟؟؟؟


انتظار دارید اینطوری قیمت بدم!قالب رو باید دید ، چه زبان هایی استفاده شده ، فریم ورک به کار رفته نرفته و.... خودت استادی که امید جان،یک طراح خودش فقط میتونه بر روی کارش بر اساس زمان و تکنولوژی های استفاده شده و برای اشخاص حرفه ای که نامی در کردن پول تجربه رو هم به قالب اضاف کنه.
شما لطفا" این سایت رو ببینید :
http://hotelnaderi.ir/
این سایت با سیستم رزرواسیونش 1.300 طراحی شده!!
با تیم طراح و برنامه نویسش که صحبت می کردم می گفتن چون بازار خرابه و دست یک سری اشخاص خاص هست هر قیمتی باشه ما میزنیم !!!!!  :گیج: 
نمونه های این چنینی در بازا زیاد هستند ، بعد شما چطور می خواین یه قالب رو 500 هزارتومان به فروش برسانید وقتی همکار دیگه *سایت* با *قالب* رو برای مشتری 500 میزنه!!
طرح و کیفیت کار شما درست اما مشتری همیشه میزان وجهی که باید پرداخت کنه رو می بینه حالا تا صبح هم براش داستان بگی که تفاوت کار چیه فایده نداره چون طرف هم داستان سرایی می کنه براش.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> یعنی شما یک سایت بخوای بزنی میرید قالب 120 دلاری میگیرید و ترجمه میکنید و استفاده میکنید ( یا می فروشید ؟ ) 
> 
> شما نمی تونید glx و samsung رو با طراحی وب مقایسه کنید .


عزیز دل 95% قالب های تجاری با این رنج قیمت دارای پنل مدیریتی و دو زبانه هستند نیازی به فارسی سازی نیست.
اگر مشتری قالبی بخواد که نمونش در سایت های معتیر فروش قالب خصوصا" سایت های بزرگ طراحی باشه خریداری می کنم و در اختیار مشتری قرار میدم ، هم در زمان و هم در حجم کاری صرفه جویی شده.
نمیام از صفر طراحی کنم چون میدونم قیمتش نسبت به نمونه موجود بیشتر میشه طرفم میره جای دیگه و.... *​*ببخشید مشتری که از پشت کوه نیمده هر چی شما بگید رو قبول کنه و تمام.
چرا نمیشه مقایسه کرد وقتی بخوایم بریم بازار دو مارک بزارن جلومون یکی ایرانی یکی خارجی با یک رنج قیمت و یا نزدیک به هم هیچوقت جنس ایرانی رو بر نمیداریم ، باید قبول کنید که کیفیت کار برنامه نویس ها و طراحان اروپایی قابل مقایسه با نمونه های داخلی که همواره کپی کننده و نهایتن الگو بردار هستند نیست.

----------


## mostafae

دوستان برای یه تنفس پیشنهاد میکنم در لینک زیر تعرفه طراحی قالب وردپرس رو مشاهده کنید.
البته ناگفته نماند این طراح یکی از بهترین های ایرانه.
واقعا دمش گرم. خیلی حال کردم  :تشویق: 

لینک تعرفه

----------


## دانیال دزفولی

به نظرم نمیشه روی طراحی وب و برنامه نویسی و... به عنوان شغل اول حساب کرد
اول باید دو تا شغل داشته باشی بعد بیای روی طراحی وب حساب کنی

----------


## i-php-i

دوستانی که می گن این کار درامد میلیونی داره منظورشون این نیست که با یه سیستم خونگی و یه خط اینترنت می تونید بشینید و میلیونها تومن پول به جیب بزنید!

حداقل داشتن یه شرکت که با نرخ های امروزی به این صورته:
پول پیش برای اجاره دفتر حداقل 5-10 میلیوناجاره  دفتر حداقل 250 تومن در ماهیه لپ تاپ 2 میلیونکولر، یخچال، وسال برودتی و ... حداقل 2 میلیونهزینه تبلیغات و بازاریابی و...

این سرمایه رو داشته باشید ماهی 2-3 تومن درآمد دارید!

یعنی 15 میلیون سرماله اولیه نیاز دارید!

----------


## i-php-i

من خودم دفتر ندارم

مشتری اینترنتی کار ارزون می خواد در حد 100 تومن ولی یه کافینت می شناسم که با اینکه اصلا طراحی وب بلد نیست برای اینکه یه وبلاگ بلاگفا رو به یه دامنه وصل کنه 100 تومن می گیره! برای بازاریابی رفته بودم پیشش و این قیمت رو بهم داد.

دوستانی هم که قیمت یه سایت رو 2 میلیون می گیرن تافته های جدا بافته نیستن و اگر شما هم دفتر و شرکت داشته باشید و چند نمونه کار خوب این رقم رو می تونید بگیرید.

خلاصه اوضاع کار اینه بقیش که می گن کار خونگی و... واقعیت نداره و خودتون رو گول نزنید! شاید افراد خیلی خیلی خیلی کمی پیدا بشه که تونستن با کار خونگی به درآمد برسن ولی خیلی سخت و زمانبره

----------


## hamid_diablo

با این اوصاف بهتره برم سراغ یه تخصص دیگه...

----------

